
Show HN: Platform for simple explanations - DmitryStelum
http://stelum.com
======
wingerlang
> Although your dog’s mass is significantly smaller than that of the earth’s
> it is greater than the mass of the fleas living in his fur. Thus, the fleas
> can live quite happily on his back without floating off because they are
> drawn to your dog’s fur by his gravity.

I don't know much about physics but I really don't think this is true..

~~~
DmitryStelum
wingerlang, we don't really write any content on the platform – it's all UGC.
You can downvote any article if you don't like it

